# Lost my home and shop, need hobby outlet



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi gang,
I’m one of the families that lost everything in the Paradise fire. As of this post, over 6,900 homes are gone.
We are very fortunate and have a place to live.
I have heard of community shops where people can go to work with mills, lathes, forges etc.
Does anyone know of a place I am describing in the Chico or Oroville area?
I lost all my tools and machinery, time will decide our new path. Meanwhile I am going to need an outlet during my time off from work, evenings and weekends.
Thanks to all.
Jeff


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh man Jeff- bad enough to lose the house but all the machines too?!  Glad you guys are ok at least.
Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 10, 2018)

i'm damn sorry to hear that horrible news.
i'm very happy that you are still with us, but very sad that you lost so much.

i'd be happy to Donate a small milling machine and a small lathe and some tooling to get you started again

the offer stands for however long it takes or whenever you are able to house the equipment.

send me a PM at your convenience, or Email me @ ulmadoc@gmail.com

we can start to rebuild your shop.


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 10, 2018)

Glad to hear you are safe. If I lived in the area I'd let you drop by and use my gear.


----------



## wlburton (Nov 10, 2018)

This is shocking news.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## dlane (Nov 10, 2018)

Glad you and your family are out of danger , Not sure where your staying but if I make it thru the nite your welcome to use my equipment if it’s still there.
Fire is expected to jump the lake with 50+ mph winds tonight and I’m on the lake shore.


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 10, 2018)

That's horrible! Glad you and your family are OK.

Ted


----------



## Asm109 (Nov 10, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your loss.  I am glad your family is unhurt.

There is a maker space in Chico but it looks like a cnc wood router is as machine tool as they get.
https://ideafablabs.com/

This looks like a much better fit for your interests.

https://thecuriousforge.org/  It is in Nevada city, further away than ideal but maybe not out of the question.


----------



## larry4406 (Nov 10, 2018)

Watching this on the  news has been awful.  Glad you are safe and I wish the same for others.


----------



## mikey (Nov 10, 2018)

Jeff, so sorry for your loss - wow, I don't know if I could even think if that happened to me. Happy you and your family are safe and have a place to stay. Hope the insurance guys step up and help you rebuild.


----------



## mikey (Nov 10, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i'm damn sorry to hear that horrible news.
> i'm very happy that you are still with us, but very sad that you lost so much.
> 
> i'd be happy to Donate a small milling machine and a small lathe and some tooling to get you started again
> ...



What a generous and amazing offer - Ulma Doc, you are the MAN!!!


----------



## BaronJ (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,
From what has been shown on the news programs here in the UK, it seems that half of CA is on fire.  Its terrible to both watch and hear on the forum of people being forced from their homes and loosing everything.  Jeff I'm glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2018)

Theses fire storms are becoming more intense each year.
I predict purchasing home insurance in the near future for wooded areas will be very difficult.
The good news, our trailer did not burn. A friend took this pic for us. He would not take a picture of the lost home.


----------



## bill70j (Nov 10, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Theses fire storms are becoming more intense each year.
> I predict purchasing home insurance in the near future for wooded areas will be very difficult.
> The good news, our trailer did not burn. A friend took this pic for us. He would not take a picture of the lost home.


Jeff:  Thanks so much for the update.  We have been thinking constantly about you and your family.  When the mayor was on CNN this morning, it brought the tragedy into even more focus.  I wish you and your family the best in these trying times.  Please keep us informed.  Regards,  Bill


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2018)

Today is a tough day.
I went to work to get a rental for my wife, her car was in the garage, my 2002 F 150 was parked next to the garage.
They are toast.
I am driving my 2017 F-150 thank God!
I have two deliveries From McMaster-Carr. Tooling for my toasted lathe.
I’ll take pictures of what a Bridgeport mill and a South Bend lathe look like after sitting in a garage with a car full fuel tank explodes. I’m curious myself. 
They say it may be a month before I can take those pics.
I just bought Mitutoyo precision instruments, they are toast, I just bought a 4” Bison chuck. Tears......sorry John.
We went to Staples to get a few things, I looked around, I don’t have anything anymore.
Enjoy and appreciate every day, you never know what’s around the next corner.
Thanks for your emotional support, and thank you for listening. 
This is my outlet, I don’t have any friends.
Jeff


----------



## westerner (Nov 10, 2018)

Damn, Jeff, I am sorry. I can't imagine what that feels like. I, too, live on the edge of the woods, lots of fuel upwind. Been here for 30 years, some fires came close, but nothing on my property.  You are living my nightmare! I have nothing but admiration for your mindset at this time. If there is any thing I can do to help, reach out.


----------



## bill70j (Nov 10, 2018)

We are your friends, Jeff.  We don 't always say it.  We appreciate you, your posts, and your encouragement.


----------



## DavidMTL (Nov 10, 2018)

Glad you and your family are ok.   That's the most important part. 

Cross my fingers for you that your BP gets lucky and it's just crispy paint.


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 10, 2018)

Janderso said:


> I don’t have any friends.
> Jeff




Sure you do! We're weird machinist types on the internet, but we're happy to call you a friend!


----------



## dlane (Nov 10, 2018)

Jeff , woundering if You were told  to evacuate and how much time you had to leave 
Up to 23 fatalities.


----------



## thomas s (Nov 10, 2018)

Glad you and your family are ok Jeff.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 10, 2018)

Glad you are with us Jeff. I sincerely hope you'll be made whole again very soon , it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 11, 2018)

Bummer deal Jeff, glad you and yours got out in one piece it's been like hell down there all summer.........


----------



## Janderso (Nov 11, 2018)

dlane said:


> Jeff , woundering if You were told  to evacuate and how much time you had to leave
> Up to 23 fatalities.



It was a little after 8:00, my wife called and said, “it’s getting really dark and it’s raining debris, hitting the roof, sounds like it’s raining”.
I left immediately from Gridley, I received a text to evacuate on the way home (Gridley to Paradise is 40 minutes).
When I got home, it was dark as night, wind gusts, explosions going off to the East. There was the devil in that direction.
I grabbed a few things my wife had set by the door and we left.
We left her car in the garage, I took my new truck and left my 2002 F-150.
Yes, we received an evacuation notice. 
Sheriff Hoenig has his hands full. This fire grew so fast, no one knew what was coming until it was at the doorstep.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 11, 2018)

dlane said:


> Glad you and your family are out of danger , Not sure where your staying but if I make it thru the nite your welcome to use my equipment if it’s still there.
> Fire is expected to jump the lake with 50+ mph winds tonight and I’m on the lake shore.



What’s happening on your end of this raging inferno d lane?
It seems like the whole County is threatened or on fire.
I sure hope you and yours don’t suffer this nightmare.


----------



## dlane (Nov 11, 2018)

Made it thru the long night without evacuation, berry creek is evacuated so campers are everywhere around here.
Smoke was bad all nite , it’s clear this morning for now anyhow , I’m in Kelly Ridge down on the lake if this place goes up I’ll be going back to Arkansas ASAP  I may anyhow. Had to fight to get somthing to burn in the summer there.


----------



## coherent (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and what folks in your area are going through. Not much else a person can say that is of much help I imagine except our thoughts are with you.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 11, 2018)

Jeff,
I am barely able to control my emotions as we watch the news. What has happened to you has been my continuing nightmare ever since we barely escaped the 2012 Ponderosa fire, which came within 1/2 mile of our home. At least we had plenty of time to prepare and evacuate. I was shell-shocked for weeks and still experience PTSD when I see the convoys of fire trucks or pictures of the fire and devastation on TV. The magnitude of your loss is nearly unimaginable. 

I'm about 100 miles away, but my home and shop are at your disposal. If you need assistance of the manual labor sort, I'm available and and fairly capable for my advanced years. Just say the word.

Stay strong. Our prayers are with you.

Craig


----------



## Janderso (Nov 11, 2018)

Ah jeez Craig, I can barely hold my emotions in check.
I am familiar with Shingletown, I bought my Bridgeport there.
You also have beautiful heavy wooded surroundings that love to burn when conditions are ripe.
My wife and I were going over our experience this morning.
PTSD, is real, we are going through all kinds of emotions.
I may just contact you one of these days and ask to use a machine or two. With supervision of course.
Thank you,
Jeff


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 11, 2018)

There aren't words to express how I feel about this.   Just wish you the best.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 11, 2018)

This just posted on FB, taken in Paradise.


----------



## PMartin (Nov 12, 2018)

I used to think that I would like to live up in northern Minnesota where my cabin is, but every time I think about wildfires I decide that I will just have to be happy where I am. It is all woods around my cabin, and a wildfire up there would cause me to lose it. Not so bad loosing a cabin, but I cannot imagine loosing everything.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 12, 2018)

Im up at, well, early. Couldn’t sleep.
Today I go back to work.
Losing everything sucks. My Dad always said, “I wish you would get out of that fire trap”.
We are out now Pop.
We won’t rebuild, we will begin again, in a different town.


----------



## Brian Hutchings (Nov 12, 2018)

Although me and my family are well out of danger here in England, our hearts go out to the people in Paradise and surrounding area.
Just hope that it will be over soon and you will all manage to restart your lives.
Sue & Brian Hutchings


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 12, 2018)

Very shocked and saddened to see this. Count me in to help you get started up again when you get settled. Please keep us posted.
John


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2018)

Better day today. Had a decent night sleep, that always helps. I'm back to work to keep me occupied.
We received some money from the insurance company to get us through the next 6 months.
Found some shop space so I don't have to sit in the empty apartment next week.
Bit by bit we will put our lives back together.
Hey, any builders or contractors in this group?
If you knew of a community in Northern California needing to rebuild a few thousand homes one at a time. What would you suggest to these homeless survivors?
This is not a sub division that burned, these are all one-off homes.
Just curious, this is my biggest concern when we decide to rebuild in another town close by. Who will be available to help us build?
Thanks for all your encouragement and kind words.
Jeff


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 13, 2018)

It may not be for everybody, but modular and other prefab housing comes from all over the country, by truck.  In snow climates they may be looking for you.  Some of it is semi custom, and high quality, or so I hear.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2018)

You  know Bob, I have thought about that.
My brother is having one delivered to his property in Arizona.
Nice looking home. Plus, I could pour a pad and put my shop next to it.
Buy a lot and order your house.


----------



## Mark Needham (Nov 13, 2018)

Bugger. Mate been watching the fires, TV, here in Australia. Horrendous fires. Give us a bell when you are back on your feet. I have a spare "Machinerys Handbook", I will send to you.
Mark Needham


----------



## ericc (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi Jeff.  I'm glad to hear that you got out OK.  That's the most important part.  You've been an inspiration to me in regards to exploring rural living locations in California.  Please keep us posted on your activities.  The construction market is very hot in the Bay Area, and there is little spare capacity.  The quality is also kind of poor, which is consistent with the market.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2018)

Eric,
We have lived in our Paradise home for 32 years. We have been evacuated 4 times. This last evacuation was the last time.
We had a beautiful home in a park like setting with a large lot.
I had a shop of my dreams, it's all gone.
My new inspiration is to buy a house in Chico. 
As far as living in rural California, I loved our life in the pines. 
The recent fires have been getting larger and are consuming more and more homes.
This fire was the perfect storm. Extremely dry conditions with 50+ mile winds.
Anything that could burn, did.
Choose your community wisely and enjoy rural California.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2018)

We just got the pictures of our home.
I have lots of tool steel, stainless stock, 123-246 blocks? Salvageable?
Check out the Bridgeport.
I can't find the South Bend Lathe.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Oh, there it is


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 14, 2018)

Janderso said:


> We just got the pictures of our home.
> I have lots of tool steel, stainless stock, 123-246 blocks? Salvageable?
> Check out the Bridgeport.



 I almost vomited. That's just too painful to look at. The raw stock is probably usable, fully annealed.
Reminds me of when I burned down our bunkhouse when I was a freshman. I dug out my Browning Belgium .22 auto thinking it could be salvaged.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 14, 2018)

Wow. Words can't express what you must be feeling. As they say, "a picture speaks a thousand words". Terribly sorry about what you and your wife are going through.

One thing I've never fully understood is just how many trees are still standing in such close proximity to all of the destruction.


----------



## bill70j (Nov 14, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Just curious, this is my biggest concern when we decide to rebuild in another town close by. Who will be available to help us build?
> Thanks for all your  encouragement and kind words.
> Jeff


Jeff:  

If some reason you guys decide to relocate -- like near San Luis Obispo -- which is right next door to us, I will definitely be available to help.  Lots and lots of rural settings to choose from around here, and none too far from San Luis Obispo, which is a wonderful small town.  

Bill


----------



## hotrats (Nov 14, 2018)

Jeff, we're so very sorry for your, and everyones loss. But you do have your lives. Happy you seem to have a plan started. If there is something we can do from  here in NC, I hope we can help. Just ask. I keep looking here too. We were near you last year, in Santa Rosa, when the fires broke out. A google alarm on my phone woke us up to the Police evacuating the town. A new un-nerving experience for this tarheel. Within 30 minutes, it was very very smoky, almost black.  We got lost, and listening to radio reports of the fire jumping the #101, not sure of our location, was terrifying to me. we finally found the road east, and didn't look back


----------



## westerner (Nov 14, 2018)

MrWhoopee said:


> That's just too painful to look at.


My hat is off to you, sir. My attitude after suffering such a loss would be FAR darker! Good on ya, and best of luck in your rebuild. May your insurance agent be diligent, tireless, and bucking for promotion !


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2018)

All is well, it was cold last night. I was warm and toasty with my wife next to me.
I went by the Fair grounds on the way to the bank. There are elderly folks living in tents with no where to go.
We leased an apartment today.
In the morning we are putting in an offer on a home in downtown Chico. My wife is beside herself.
It has a basement that “is all yours”, my wife told me.
There is room on the property for a pad and a 20x30 shop.
This may just work out.
Thanks to our insurance company, we can do this.
If it doesn’t work out, it wasn’t meant to be.
I’m going to bed.
Long day, but a good one.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2018)

That’s my 2002 Ford F 150. It was clean as a pin, it had 250,000 miles on it. It did not burn a drop of oil.
It’s the little things.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 15, 2018)

Janderso said:


> All is well, it was cold last night. I was warm and toasty with my wife next to me.
> I went by the Fair grounds on the way to the bank. There are elderly folks living in tents with no where to go.
> We leased an apartment today.
> In the morning we are putting in an offer on a home in downtown Chico. My wife is beside herself.
> ...


Check with the local building department to see what kind of a building you will be able to add to an existing property.  There are lots of surprises lurking in how the rules are written, and they are different in every jurisdiction.  It is quite possible that you could have a quarter acre back yard and would not be able to add a 12x12' simple building.  You must have permission to do it, or it will be fined, and then torn down.  Ask a lot of questions at the county or city building and planning departments BEFORE committing to buy anything.  Real estate agents are the very LAST people you should ask about codes and permits.  Caveat Emptor!  Get it in writing from the horse's mouth!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 15, 2018)

If I can’t build a shop, the basement will be fine for a shop with a few exceptions.
There is something I have always wondered about watching videos about guys machining in their basement.
Lubricating oils smell. Doesn’t that create a problem?
There is a small well built out building that has a concrete pad and is sealed off to the weather. It could be used for grinding room or I could put a lathe and mill in there.
The thing about the location is everything sells within a week.
I really don’t think we could get hurt buying it.
Like my Granny use to say, “just let the rose unfold honey”.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 15, 2018)

A few memories of our park like yard.
Shop and tools.
I am sharing my story because I am told it helps the healing process.
I hope you don’t mind.
Every day is a bit better.
Those first few nights, waking up and realizing the nightmare is a reality.


----------



## NavyShooter (Nov 16, 2018)

1.  You're alive.  

2.  It's just stuff.

3.  You're alive.

4.  You may have LIKED that stuff, but it's still just stuff.

5.  You're alive.

6.  You've got a plan in progress to move on.  Keep moving on.

7.  You're alive.

8.  As much as you loved how your shop was setup and laid out, as you think about it, there were probably things you'd have liked to change or setup differently.  You have that chance now.

9.  You're alive.

10.  Damn shame about the truck, but at least it wasn't a Chevy.

;-)

For perspective, I sat offshore watching the city of Misratah get the hell blown out of it for 5 months in 2011 - that was...interesting...nothing like having folks on the upper decks on the sat phone talking with people ashore, seeing an artillery strike concurrent with the phone-call getting cut off...we didn't speak to that person ashore ever again.

You're alive, you are in the process of rebuilding, reimagining what you can do.  

Insurance will never bring back what's been lost, but it can get you on the path to finding something new, and you're doing that right I think.

NS


----------



## Janderso (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeah, at least it wasn’t a Chevy


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2018)

Jeff, I am in awe! I would be rolled up in a ball, paralyzed and catatonic. You are an inspiration to all of us and a true testament to the strength of the human spirit. I hope the rose unfolds quickly and in a pleasing and satisfactory manner. Again, if I can be of help in any way.....


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2018)

It’s been over a week, the fire is 55% contained. The forecast is rain mid-week.
Yesterday was shopping day for stuff. Everywhere we went there were people, evacuees sitting on curbs, leaning against cars, living in tents and all kinds of homes on wheels. Walmart is one big camp.
My wife and I are so fortunate to have a nice apartment.
We went to see our elderly neighbor. She is living in an Oxford Suites with her dog.
Going down the hall to find her room there were signs on doors, “knock first, we have cats”, do not open- no housekeeping, we have dogs”.
She spends her day in a room watching TV. Her meals are the hotel chain free breakfast, Yuchi’s.
She is well insured and loves Paradise, she wants to rebuild. She is 84, how long will she have to live like that?
We heard from everybody we knew, they all got out except one.
The “missing” list is over 1,000 and climbing.
We fear for the elderly that could not get out.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## alloy (Dec 1, 2018)

I truly wish you were close to me.  I'd give you 24/7 access to my shop.

I can't even begin to understand what you are going through.  All I can say is I'm glad you and your family are safe.  

Good luck.


----------



## jbolt (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff, I hope things are going as well as they can for you and your family. I recently found out that a childhood friend had gotten re-married and bought his first home in Paradise earlier this year. They also lost everything and now living with his brother in Chico. Tough deal.

Unfortunately it will be a long road to recovery for Paradise. I do construction consulting work for the insurance industry and we are currently working on cases from the Butte fire in Amador County from 2015.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 14, 2018)

We are doing OK. We have just found out we missed out on a nice home we over bid on.
It is going to be a time of critical housing shortages, profit taking by landlords and people selling their homes asking 20-30% over value and getting it.
I'm looking to rent shop space. Yes, I have space available but it's not convenient. It would be a weekend shop away from my wife.
Not a great situation for sure.
We have a comfortable apartment that is paid by our insurance company.


----------



## dlane (Dec 14, 2018)

Yup lots of houses going up for sale around here, I’m sure the prices are above normal for what they should be.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 14, 2018)

Mr. Whoopee,
Are homes moving in your neck of the woods?
I would think where you live, being close to Redding, property would be at a premium.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Dec 15, 2018)

Janderso said:


> We are doing OK. We have just found out we missed out on a nice home we over bid on.
> It is going to be a time of critical housing shortages, profit taking by landlords and people selling their homes asking 20-30% over value and getting it.
> I'm looking to rent shop space. Yes, I have space available but it's not convenient. It would be a weekend shop away from my wife.
> Not a great situation for sure.
> We have a comfortable apartment that is paid by our insurance company.



I want to send you a little something for your replacement shop nothing fancy. Can you send me a PM so I know where to send it to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubil (Dec 15, 2018)

[


jdedmon91 said:


> I want to send you a little something for your replacement shop nothing fancy. Can you send me a PM so I know where to send it to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know it's been a while, but I'm still sorry about losing your home and shop. And wondering how things are going since? 
This quote is one reason I like this forum so much. We are all friends.
Ulma Doctor (and I'm sure others) have made very generous offers. 

Chuck


----------



## Janderso (Dec 16, 2018)

Last Thursday my wife and I were allowed up to our property with a Deputy Sheriff escort.
I hooked up the trailer, it’s ok, smells a bit but once we wipe everything down, change the bedding and give it a bath inside and out it will be fine.
Our 20 foot travel trailer will be the only normal thing left after the fire.
I can’t remember if I posted any pics.
Today, the boys, my wife and I are going back as they are lifting evacuation restrictions at 9:00am.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Dec 16, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Last Thursday my wife and I were allowed up to our property with a Deputy Sheriff escort.
> I hooked up the trailer, it’s ok, smells a bit but once we wipe everything down, change the bedding and give it a bath inside and out it will be fine.
> Our 20 foot travel trailer will be the only normal thing left after the fire.
> I can’t remember if I posted any pics.
> ...



I am saddened by the photos, just made me think what if I lost my small shop. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Dec 16, 2018)

More pics from today’s visit.
The revolver sat in a drawer in my entry hall for over a decade. I qualified with it every two years and cleaned and oiled it every couple months. There is some melted lead in the cylinder. The cases are still there, no bullits.
It was a Rutgers SP101 357 magnum.
The rotary table was refurbished by me. It almost made it’s 100 year old birthday. The vise is probably ok.


----------



## dlane (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow, just Wow, that was a hot fire.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 17, 2018)

Oops, the sp101


----------



## Janderso (Dec 17, 2018)

Under the lathe is a piece of 4” Dura-bar. I bought it to make a threaded 4” backing plate for the South Bens’s 1 7/8 8tpi spindle.
It just occurred to me, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the puddle of aluminum near my truck is the transmission housing and cylinder heads.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 17, 2018)

The prices for scrap metal just went down...


----------



## mickri (Dec 17, 2018)

I know that it looks pretty bad and emotionally beyond bad.  Still I wonder what may  be salvageable.  I would think that all of the steel stock might still be usable.  The bench vice and the machinist vise too.  What about the chuck, tool post holder and other parts on the lathe?  You won't know for sure until you drag the stuff out of the ashes.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2018)

*** SIGH ***


----------



## Janderso (Dec 17, 2018)

The “Kant-Twist” clamps are ok.
I have 5 that were ground zero and they are seasoned but work just fine.
The Irwin vise grips are ok also. Just need to replace the springs.
The vise is probably ok.
Silver lining


----------



## Janderso (Dec 18, 2018)

I have been soaking the Ruger in vinegar. Scrub and dink, scrub and dunk.
I don't plan on ever firing it so no need to warn me. It makes a great conversation piece. The fired cases are bulged and the cylinder is stuck solid.
Of course it was loaded.


----------

